# Rott'n, a Rottweiller w/ a Golden Heart



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Rott'n was a rottweiler in body, golden in heart, and an overwhelming desire to be a chihauhau. He broke into my backyard shortly after moving back to Georgia, and after being unable to locate his family, he broke into our hearts. It took me a couple of years, but I finally convinced DH that Rott'n was really an inside dog. Like a golden, he loved being with his people. 
Rott'n was between 10-1/2-12 years old and had been with us since July 2002. While he was very intimidating due to his size, he was our biggest baby. He would come to us when in pain from a sticker in his foot and wait quietly till we removed it. He loved food and it was heartbreaking when he looked at you with that "I'm starved" look because we had to keep the weight off of him due to his legs. He had the tongue of a giraffe and just couldn't keep it in his mouth--he loved to give kisses. When he heard any type of emergency vehicle, he would start howling and get everyone else started; when he was younger it sounded like someone was beating him, as he got older his deep bark became hoarse. He even had the "golden lean" down and if you sat down, he would pin you w/ his head in order for you to love on him. 

While Rott'n had been having issues with his legs (arthritis) for a while and we were just about to start maintenance w/ adequan shots after the first push of once a week, once every other week, and then once a month, the past week he had been showing some distress, so much that DH advised me yesterday we probably were going to have to have "the talk" after the holidays. I came to the farm yesterday to address another issue w/ one of our other dogs and was shocked at the difference in him from the past Sunday. While he did not appear to be in any pain, I knew his time was getting close and made plans to use the blow-up mattress last night so we could be close and bought some extra steaks for tonight so I could spoil him. It was not to be--Rott'n collapsed half-way through dinner and his breathing became extremely labored. We immediately loaded him in the van to go to the emergency vet but he passed with his head in my lap not 1/2 mile from the farm. 

This morning, I miss his big black head and huge brown eyes looking up at me surrounded by our goldens. I get treats out and have to remember he is not here, then start crying as I remember him. I know with time it will get a little easier, but it hurts so much now. This has been a tough year--Sam, Beau, now Rott'n. I type this through tears but needed to share. Even though not a "true" golden, I knew y'all would understand.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh I am so very sorry!!! To lose one pup is bad enough but three this year!!! My heart breaks for you!!
Godspeed dear boy!


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

He was a beautiful boy! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

He was beautiful and had a heart of gold. Be at peace, dear boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Rott'n, he looked a beautiful boy.

Run free again Rott'n and sleep softly at night


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this =(. Sending you strength!! He sure had a sweet face. Play hard and God Speed sweet boy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

IM so sorry...its never easy losing one of our furbabies.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It honestly doesn't matter what breed they are, they are so special because they love us so much. They all have golden hearts regardless of their coat color.

I am so sorry for the losses you've had this year.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you've lost Rott'n. He probably waited for you to get the farm, so he could be with you just a little while longer. He's got some good company to hang with at the Bridge. Cry your heart out, and let Joey kiss your tears away. 

((( HUGS )))


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my goodness, what a sweet sweet face he had! I am so sorry for his loss and for your other losses as well.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences. He was a beautiful boy. Run free big guy.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and your family. It's so hard to lose a fur kid anytime, but during the holidays adds an extra sorrow. My rottie has a golden heart too, so I know what you mean, (the goldens have him tied around their big paws). For such a feared breed, the one I have and the ones I've known have all been closest to a golden in spirit. They love, period.

Run free again, Rott'n. Your family loves you and you will all be together again.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What a beautiful, loving boy he was. I'm so sorry for all your devasting losses this year. My heart aches for you...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Terry,
I am so sorry for the loss of Rott'n. He had the sweetest face of any Rotti I have ever seen, it matched his sweet heart. My heart goes out to you with all the losses you have gone thru this year. May 2011 be better than 2010. Please pass my condolences on to your hubby. They looked so close. Run Free sweet Rott'n.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you all. Rott'n really was a sweetheart and was spoiled rotten because it was just so hard to say "no" to that face. Today has been difficult--I keep looking around for him and the remember he's gone. Feeding everyone this morning and again tonight brought it really home that he is gone because that was one of his most favorite times.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. He was lucky to have found a family that loved him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I had the great pleasure of knowing Sam, Beau and Rott'n.
I am so terribly sorry for your losses. Truly heartbreaking.

Rott'n was a big sweetie and sure could give my ears some loving. Honestly, just a doll baby.:smooch::smooch::smooch: It only took one look into those eyes to know looks can be deceiving.

Sam was a delicate little boy(Sheltie) who was a little shy, but waited sweetly for his petting when the big boys and girl settled and well Beau was one of the loves of my life too.

Tell Jim I am so sorry for him too. You seem to especially like the big, strong sweethearts in your "boys".


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so truly sorry for your loss of Rottn' as well as Beau and Sam. My heart goes out to you, I can only imagine how difficult this year has been for you and your family.

I hope in days to come you will take comfort knowing they are all at peace and together again.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Rott'n was a handsome boy. Please know that you are in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Rott'n


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

I am so very. *VERY, sorry *for your loss of Rott'n and I CAN SEE whe you loved him-what a beautiful boy with a big, beautiful head!!!!!
What a horrible year for you losing three of your babies, Sam, Beau and Rott'n!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so very sorry that your lovely fella Rott'n got his angel wings. You've had a lot of loss this year, so I'm wishing you peace and strength to deal with your sorrow.


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss and for your other losses also. What a difficult year this has been. My hearts goes out to you.


----------

